# HDR Portrait CC Please!



## Scott7117 (Sep 20, 2008)

This was my first real attempt at an HDR image. Please let me know what you think! I used FDRtools because I'm too poor for photoshop or photomatix.


----------



## unnecessary (Sep 20, 2008)

I see nothing High Dynamic about it.


----------



## Scott7117 (Sep 20, 2008)

Perhaps I did it wrong. I used FDR tools to merge six images going from underexposed, normally exposed and overexposed. Then tone mapped it. I also dumped the saturation down a little.


----------



## Flash Harry (Sep 21, 2008)

Well, either dump it altogether or keep the color. H


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 21, 2008)

Flash Harry said:


> Well, either dump it altogether or keep the color. H


 
Why?


----------

